# 1990 Honda TRX300FW Gear Reduction Questions



## Trips

Hey guys. Im running 26" mudbugs on my fourtrax. In the mud its underpowered in second gear. Well 1st gear really because of the SL. Thinking of going to a 2" lift and some outlaws eventually. 

My questions are. I know there is a 18% and a 54 % reduction. Hiw much speed do you loose with the 54? the riding i do does require some grid and old road riding. Woukd like to still hit 40 mph at least. 

What would be best for my tires and laws? i dont just wanna turn them. I would like to spin them lol. Want to fling mud not just make it through like i do now. 

Thanks in advance!!

Sent from my GT-I5500M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## walker

well depends on how big a tire your going to run 54% you will not be able to hit 40 mph ... cant have both worlds either your going to get low end torque or speed you dont get both


----------



## Trips

Right thats what i kinda wanna know. 

Thinking of runnning some 27" outlaws. Skinny wide combo. Like i say stock it will turn these 26" mudbugs i have. Eventually i wanna spin them not just turn them. 28" zillas are also an option.

Whats the top speed of a 54% roughly? 30mph?

Sent from my GT-I5500M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gotmuddy

30 is maxed with a 54%. 40mph on outlaws is dangerous.


----------



## Trips

gotmuddy said:


> 30 is maxed with a 54%. 40mph on outlaws is dangerous.


Lol this is true. 

Sent from my GT-I5500M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redneckrancher420

ya 30 is about all your gonna get, my friend has the 54 in his with 29,5s and i dont think ive seen it past 35. ive got to about that speed on mine and man does the steering get real sketchy at that speed.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

^^AGREED ON THE STEERING WITH AGRESSIVE TIRES. bUT w/ 54% GR HUMM. IDK YA TOP SPEED ON THAT ONE. i KNOW MA BOY HE A MEMBER ON HERE BRUTELAWS29.5 HE HAS A RANCHER 350 WITH A 40% GR AND HIS BIKE MABE DOES 25MPH. I HAVE SEEN HIS BIKE IN ACTION AND WHEN I TELL U HE WILL SPIN THEM 29.5 WITH OUT A PROBLEM THOWING MUD IN 3RD GEAR


----------



## Trips

Well I rode a 2006 Suzuki Vinson 500 today with 27" Outlaws for a derby.

WOW I need a set of these tires!! they are awesome! The side bite is unreal!!


----------



## Bruteforce10

Sounds like for what you want the 18% and some 27" laws would be best for what you want. And while your in there doing the GR i would slap a clutch kit in it as well.


----------



## Trips

Bruteforce10 said:


> Sounds like for what you want the 18% and some 27" laws would be best for what you want. And while your in there doing the GR i would slap a clutch kit in it as well.


So the 54% would only be for if I want to run 29.5?

Clutch kit, 2 inch lift, 27" laws and 18% Gear reduction. Sounds like a good list for a winter project lol


----------



## redneckrancher420

dont forget the snorkel! never know how deep a hole goes. oh and if you come across one a warn 424 would be a great add on to have


----------



## Trips

Lol its snorkeled and has a 2500lb superwinch!


----------



## bump530

18% is plenty for 27s...thats what i use to run


----------



## wood butcher

im in bad need of a 54 GR for mine , that stock clutch sure dont like them 31's


----------



## Trips

Here is a walk around video of the old 300


----------



## Trips

How it sits tonight waiting for a camshaft lol


----------



## Trips

So could a gear reduction be machined for my quad out of a TRX 250 clutch basket and gear?


----------



## Trips

Trips said:


> So could a gear reduction be machined for my quad out of a TRX 250 clutch basket and gear?


Anyone?


----------



## JPs300

I know the 250 big red/SX motors have the same primary as a 300, the sport model 250 I'm not sure. I would assume no as most every combination imaginable has been tried in these things. The 54% reduction isn't even all Honda gears..........


----------



## Trips

JPs300 said:


> I know the 250 big red/SX motors have the same primary as a 300, the sport model 250 I'm not sure. I would assume no as most every combination imaginable has been tried in these things. The 54% reduction isn't even all Honda gears..........


Thanks. 

Think ill go with a 18% gr though because of the riding im forced to do around here and 27" laws shoukd be good for this little honda. 

On a side note got the new cam in it last night and shes ready to rip! Lol

Sent from my GT-I5500M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wjblack39074

Can someone put me in contact with a person that builds a gear redutction for a honda fourtrax 300? Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## gotmuddy

I do. sending you a pm.


----------



## Rdelliott93

gotmuddy said:


> I do. sending you a pm.


Can you pm me about doing the same to my 97 fourtrax


----------



## Rdelliott93

Anything @gotmuddy ?


----------

